# 2015 NCAA Basketball Tournament Bracket & Results for March Madness



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 15, 2015)

*Tournament Bracket for 68 Teams* at web links below: 



http://www.ncaa.com/interactive-bracket/basketball-men/d1

*NCAA Interactive*










AND


https://www.facebook.com/NCAAMarchMadness













*Midwest Region*







*East Region*







*South Region*







*West Region*













AND


http://i.turner.ncaa.com/dr/ncaa/nc...ernal/printable-bracket/2015/bracket-ncaa.pdf

NCAA PDF



or

http://a.espncdn.com/i/ncaa/15mens_bracket.pdf

ESPN PDF




AND


http://espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/tournament/bracket

*ESPN Interactive* 

 



AND


http://espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/rankings


----------



## BrotherBadger (Mar 16, 2015)

Last year, Wisconsin had to beat Oregon, Baylor and Arizona in the West region to make the Final Four. This year, all three of those teams are in the west, AGAIN with Wisconsin. Although we could either play Arizona or Baylor, not both(if we make it that far), we have a possible rematch with Oregon in the second round. 

Wichita State vs Kansas in Omaha will be amazing if it happens. i LOVE that matchup, cuz my wife has family in Lawrence KS. If they lose to Wichita state, the meltdown would be EPIC.

The East Region has a very "meh" feel to it. I think Virgina runs away with that one(although Michigan State has been on fire recently. An Izzo team in March could upset them). For some reason, i just haven't liked Nova all year. They dominated a very mediocre Big East, and their best OOC game was vs a now unranked VCU. They are a good team, i just think Virgina is better.

Buffalo over West Virginia, Wofford over Arkansas, Dayton will win the play in game AND beat Providence and Harvard over UNC(i doubt this happens, but i'm going with it) are my 4 upsets.

Either way, i have a three day weekend starting Friday morning, so i'm gonna be drinking and watching some madness.


----------



## GrumpyOldMan (Mar 16, 2015)

BrotherBadger said:


> ...I think Virgina runs away with that one(although Michigan State has been on fire recently. An Izzo team in March could upset them). For some reason, i just haven't liked Nova all year. They dominated a very mediocre Big East, and their best OOC game was vs a now unranked VCU. They are a good team, i just think Virgina is better.
> ...



I'm not so sure about Virginia running away with the East.   They lost two of their last 3 games.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 17, 2015)

Bracket Times & TV Broadcast info updated in Post #1.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 18, 2015)

Great win for Ole Miss last night:

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2015/...2-second-half-points-rallies-from-17-down-at/


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 19, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Great win for Ole Miss last night:
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2015/...2-second-half-points-rallies-from-17-down-at/
> 
> ...



Congrats on the win. 

https://www.facebook.com/NCAAMarchMadness

Yesterday at 8:52pm 

"Ole Miss Men's Basketball rallies from 17-point halftime deficit to beat BYU Basketball, 94-90." 








Also, Post #1 is updated with the 1st Four Winners.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 19, 2015)

alabama birmingham just ruined a bunch of brackets. blazers down iowa state 60-59.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> alabama birmingham just ruined a bunch of brackets. blazers down iowa state 60-59.



Whoa, what an unexpected early upset.  Wonder what will be the next big surprise.  Congrats to UAB on a great upset win.

Even the the #14 Northeastern 65 & #3 Notre Dame 69 game was close & almost another big upset.



https://www.facebook.com/NCAAMarchMadness

36 mins

"No. 14 UAB knocks off No. 3 Iowa State Men's Basketball, 60-59"


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Ga state just took out Baylor


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Got to love this time of year. I probably watched parts of a dozen games to this point. I'll watch that many this weekend. Something magic about the BBall tourney


----------



## Hunter922 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ga. State !!
This is the first time in 15 yrs. that I did not fill out a bracket in our work pool. We have 125-140 in it every year. Last year I found myself rooting for the underdogs even though it was going to blow my bracket up.. Love the underdogs...!!! Great TV today and over the next few days..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 19, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Ga state just took out Baylor



Good point.  Wow, kind of hits close to home for us Georgia folks.  Congrats to GSU on the upset win & a great 2nd half. 

Not a good day or tournament to be a #3 seed, but an even better day or tournament to be a lower #14 seed.



https://www.facebook.com/NCAAMarchMadness

22 mins

"No. 14 Georgia State University finishes game on 13-0 run to stun Baylor Athletics, 57-56!"


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 19, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Got to love this time of year. I probably watched parts of a dozen games to this point. I'll watch that many this weekend. Something magic about the BBall tourney



Amen!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 19, 2015)

awesome wins for ga state and uab.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 19, 2015)

what a win for UCLA.  Amazing


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 19, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> what a win for UCLA.  Amazing



Looks like the upsets keep rolling in. Congrats to lower seed UCLA.  Wish I could've watched it on public OTA antenna TV.  



https://www.facebook.com/NCAAMarchMadness

19 mins 

"Incredible finish UCLA WINS!"

#11 UCLA 60 
#6 SMU 59


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 19, 2015)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looks like the upsets keep rolling in. Congrats to lower seed UCLA.  Wish I could've watched it on public OTA antenna TV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I watched the last several minutes once I got done with work.  Crazy finish...don't think I've ever seen something like it.  I know SMU fans have to be upset about the call....but I really think the 3 pointer was going to hit the rim.  Not a chance of it going in...but, the hands were above the rim when they hit the ball....and it was going to hit the rim.  Right call in my mind.  Then, SMU had 2 chances to win it....just came up short on both shots.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 19, 2015)

Got a good even SEC vs. ACC battle right now on TBS between LSU & NC State if you have access to it, but I only have public OTA antenna TV, unfortunately.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 20, 2015)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Got a good even SEC vs. ACC battle right now on TBS between LSU & NC State ...



That was the most depressing loss of the day for me.  LSU goes up 65-62.  Then they miss six straight free throws and lose by one.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 20, 2015)

*2nd Round Results*

Thursday, 3/19: 

2nd Round Halfway Results for 16 of 32 games . . . 


Friday, 3/20: 

2nd Round Complete Results for 32 of 32 games . . .


----------



## BrotherBadger (Mar 20, 2015)

Uga/msu might be the best uniform matchup of the first round. MSU wearing their old school unis, UGA with some nice black unis with a subdued image on the back(looked like some pillars). Very slick on both sides.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 22, 2015)

*3rd Round Results*

Saturday, 3/21: 

3rd Round Halfway Results for 8 of 16 games . . . 

8 Teams Win & Go to Sweet 16 Round.


Sunday, 3/22: 

3rd Round Complete Results for 16 of 16 games . . . 

16 Teams Win & Go to Sweet 16 Round.









https://www.facebook.com/NCAAMarchMadness








https://twitter.com/marchmadness

Presenting the Sweet16!


----------



## Hunter922 (Mar 22, 2015)

Great press conference after the Ga. State loss. If your a parent, Coach Hunter's press conference hits home. His emotions about his son came through at the podium.. Good stuff..


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 23, 2015)

Interesting bit of Wisconsin trivia:



> Wisconsin is trying to become the first to win a title without the players' names on their jersey backs since 1987 Indiana.



http://www.sportingnews.com/ncaa-ba...in-gonzaga-michigan-state-utah-unc-louisville


----------



## BrotherBadger (Mar 26, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Interesting bit of Wisconsin trivia:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sportingnews.com/ncaa-ba...in-gonzaga-michigan-state-utah-unc-louisville



huh. That's interesting. Not too many teams still go with the nameless jerseys, but i figured at least one would have won it in the past 28 or so years.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 26, 2015)

Badger game on now. Woohoo


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 26, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Interesting bit of Wisconsin trivia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good stuff to prepare us for the Sweet 16 matchups.





BrotherBadger said:


> huh. That's interesting. Not too many teams still go with the nameless jerseys, but i figured at least one would have won it in the past 28 or so years.



Good luck with your Wisconsin team tonight.





mguthrie said:


> Badger game on now. Woohoo



Wish I had access to watch it on TBS TV.  Very close scores at halftime on the live web scoreboards. 1st half was way closer than the 2nd half for the OTA antenna TV CBS game I'm watching.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 26, 2015)

*March Madness Edition of Lie Witness News*

With #1 seed undefeated Kentucky spanking West Virginia already by 20-pts. with 7:36 left in the 1st half on antenna CBS TV, let's throw a few laughs in about folks claiming to be watching the March Madness NCAA basketball tournament.  



*Lie Witness News - March Madness Edition*

Jimmy Kimmel Live

107,453 Views 

Published on March 26, 2015 

18 hours ago

"We sent a crew out to Hollywood Boulevard to ask people who claimed to be watching the NCAA tournament about teams and players that do not exist. This is a special March Madness Edition of #LieWitnessNews."


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 27, 2015)

*4th Round Sweet 16 Results*

Thursday, 3/26: 

4th Round Halfway Results for 4 of 8 games . . . 

4 Teams Win & Go to Elite 8 Round.


Friday, 3/27: 

4th Round Complete Results for 8 of 8 games . . .  

8 Teams Win & Go to Elite 8 Round. 









https://www.facebook.com/NCAAMarchMadness

NCAA March Madness

4 in.
4 to go.
4 more tomorrow.
#Elite8

54 mins







NCAA March Madness

One of these teams will win the National Championship. #Elite8

26 mins


----------



## BrotherBadger (Mar 27, 2015)

Great comeback. It was nice to see what has been a weakness(bench), come up big tonight. That being said, Arizona scares me. If Frank has another mediocre game, i don't see us beating them. Need to fire on all cylinders on Saturday to win. 

Also, seeing Kentucky absolutely dominate was hilarious. Once the WV player spouted off, i knew they would blow them out of the water. It wasn't the "they are gonna be 36-1" comment(nothing wrong with that. Gotta be confident) that caught UK's attention. It was the "they don't play hard".

I have no clue what to expect from UK/ND. I haven't watched ND at all this year.

I refuse to go against Izzo in March. That dude just knows how to coach.

No clue on NCST/Louisville. Duke should roll. I'd love to see UCLA win, to keep that tourney villain role going, but i doubt it.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Congrats on the win Brother. Still got 2 from the big 10 in it. MSU looked good last weekend. Hope they advance to


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 27, 2015)

BrotherBadger said:


> Also, seeing Kentucky absolutely dominate was hilarious. Once the WV player spouted off, i knew they would blow them out of the water. It wasn't the "they are gonna be 36-1" comment(nothing wrong with that. Gotta be confident) that caught UK's attention. It was the "they don't play hard".



I was somewhat concerned about the WV press, but it was a non-factor.  You can't set up the press if you don't make shots, and WV was horrendous last night.  With about fourteen minutes to go in the game, CBS flashed an incredible stat.  WV had five field goals and eight turnovers!    You're not beating anybody playing like that.  I was honestly wondering if they were gonna score 30.




BrotherBadger said:


> I have no clue what to expect from UK/ND. I haven't watched ND at all this year.



They're good.  They beat Duke and UNC in the ACC tourney.  They have good guards and the #3 offense in the country.  Downsides?   Their defense is poor (the worst of any team still remaining.)  They're also not very big, and I don't think they're deep.

Their offense against Kentucky's epic defense should be interesting.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 27, 2015)

BrotherBadger said:


> I have no clue what to expect from UK/ND.



Here's a preview:

_For its final, the Midwest Regional has spat out a laboratory. It will have the nation’s No. 2 offense in field-goal percentage against the nation’s No. 1 defense in field-goal percentage. It will have a team that scores 78.8 points per game against a team that yields 53.5.

Yet it also has spat out an occasion. It will have the Notre Dame team Wichita State Coach Gregg Marshall called “the best offensive team we’ve seen all year, hands down,” against the Kentucky team West Virginia Coach Bob Huggins called “the best defensive team I think I’ve ever coached against.”_

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...-will-meet-legendary-excellence-in-cleveland/


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Didn't get to see MSU last night. I was sleepy. Goin to watch today though. Go big 10


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 28, 2015)

i just have watched 3 games. uab beating Iowa State, and the Ga State game. I also saw Kentucky have their way with WV. Wow. I don't believe anyone will stop Kentucky. I hope they win out.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 28, 2015)

*5th Round Elite 8 Results*

Saturday, 3/28: 

5th Round Halfway Results for 2 of 4 games . . . 

2 Teams Win & Go to Final 4 Round. 


Sunday, 3/29: 

5th Round Halfway Results for 4 of 4 games . . . 

4 Teams Win & Go to Final 4 Semi-Finals Round.









https://www.facebook.com/NCAAMarchMadness

or

https://twitter.com/marchmadness


28 March 2015












29 March 2015












NCAA March Madness

*2015 Final Four*


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 28, 2015)

Whew!  What a game!


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 29, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Whew!  What a game!




_For years, there have been two regional finals that stood out as the pinnacle of college basketball: Duke vs. Kentucky in 1992 (the Laettner shot) and Illinois vs. Arizona in 2005 (the comeback). We can add one more to the list after Saturday night.

Kentucky vs. Notre Dame was a classic text your friends, wake up your kids, go crazy even though you didn’t have a rooting interest NCAA tournament game. You sit through the 78-39 drubbings for magic like this. What a great freaking game. It’s what we live for as sports fans._

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2015/03/ken...-we-love-sports-best-elite-eight-game-classic


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 29, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Whew!  What a game!



Amazing game.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 29, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Amazing game.



Ratings were so high, they're replaying it five times today:

http://www.cbssports.com/collegebas...o-replay-5-times-sunday-on-cbs-sports-network


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 29, 2015)

*TV ratings for Kentucky vs Notre Dame*

_Between 10:45 p.m. and 11 p.m. ET, 19.7 million fans were tuned in to see if the Irish could hold on and knock off the undefeated Wildcats to punch a ticket to the Final Four. According to a press release, it was the highest-rated and most-viewed college basketball game ever on cable as well as the highest-rated and most-viewed program ever on TBS._

http://www.cbssports.com/collegebas...ighest-rated-college-basketball-game-on-cable


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 29, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Whew!  What a game!



Since I could not watch it on TBS TV, seems like I waited almost forever for the online live web scoreboard to update to see which team finally won it.  





centerpin fan said:


> Ratings were so high, they're *replaying it five times today*:
> 
> http://www.cbssports.com/collegebas...o-replay-5-times-sunday-on-cbs-sports-network



Wish they would've replayed it on CBS OTA antenna TV so I could've seen it. 

 



Sure am disappointed that the Final 4 is on TBS & NOT on CBS OTA antenna TV, but I will have to wait to watch the Finals on CBS.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 29, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Amazing game.



Not a huge BB fan but I thoroughly enjoyed watching that. I really cant believe how great that game was!!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 29, 2015)

I also enjoyed the Wisky/zona game. That Decker kid has ice water in his viens!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 4, 2015)

*Final 4 Semi-Finals Today, Saturday, April 4th, 2015*

Congrats to those with access to TBS TV to watch the Final 4 games tonight.  



http://www.ncaa.com/final-four/daily-schedule

*NCAA Final Four Schedule of Events*

Saturday, April 4

6:09 pm	1 Duke  vs. 7 Michigan State 

8:49 pm	1 Kentucky vs. 1 Wisconsin 







http://www.ncaa.com/news/basketball-men/article/2015-04-03/intersection-history

*Intersection of history

Indianapolis remains gold standard for Final Fours*

April 3, 2015 21:01 EDT









https://twitter.com/marchmadness

"We talking about *PRACTICE?!*" 

12:40 PM - 3 April 2015













https://www.facebook.com/NCAAMarchMadness

16 hrs

"*Got rings?*" 

"Each #FinalFour team receives these pieces of Jostens jewelry for making it to Indianapolis." 








http://www.gottabemobile.com/2015/04/04/how-to-watch-the-ncaa-final-four-live-on-iphone/

How to Watch the NCAA Final Four Live on *Android*

04/04/2015

"The Final Four will be playing from three different channels, and most likely a cable subscriber will have one of the three. Those are TBS, TNT, and TruTV. *TBS is covering the game as a whole*, while *TNT will have some Duke-lovers doing the announcing*. Then *TruTV will cover it from the Michigan State angle*." 


AND


http://www.gottabemobile.com/2015/04/04/how-to-watch-the-ncaa-final-four-live-on-iphone/

How to Watch the NCAA Final Four Live on *iPhone*

04/04/2015

"Of course, the biggest feature of the app is the ability to watch all of the games live right on your *iPhone or iPad*. However, some games require that you have a cable subscription, and this includes both Final Four games, since they’re airing on TBS, which is a cable channel. However, you’ll *get a “3 hour live video pass” before you have to log in with your cable subscription*." 


AND


http://www.gottabemobile.com/2015/04/04/how-to-watch-the-final-four-on-windows/

How to Watch the Final Four on *Windows* 

04/04/2015

"Any game that airs on CBS is available without signing in with the username and password of your cable or satellite provider. Games on TBS, TruTV and TNT do require a cable subscription."


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 4, 2015)

"Face it, it's impossible not to LIKE this. ‪#‎FinalFour‬"


----------



## BrotherBadger (Apr 4, 2015)

I have no clue who is gonna win this game, but if the first 10 minutes is any indication it's gonna be amazing.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't think I have enough booze for this level of anxiety.


----------



## Resica (Apr 4, 2015)

Good game. Now's the time for Wisconsin to make a run.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 4, 2015)

"Tonight's attendance is a new Lucas Oil Stadium record of 72,238! Thanks, fans! "


----------



## Resica (Apr 4, 2015)

What a game.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 4, 2015)

badgers


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 4, 2015)

Congrats Bro Badger - get you some Dukies.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 4, 2015)

Congrats to Wisconsin taking down the top seeded undefeated team of the tournament.  Stats show the Badgers dominated in total rebounds.  What a bad time for Kentucky to run out of gas which almost happened in the previous game against Notre Dame.  

Congrats to Duke on their win tonight, too.  

Monday's Finals ought to be another good game.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2015)

Good game, I had Wisconsin winning the whole thing in my bracket, mainly cause I just could not pencil UK in the final 2. I didn't think there was any way that they would beat Ky.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 4, 2015)

Was looking forward to the perfect season.  Oh well..


----------



## kevincox (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm soo happy for the Badgers! They are a great team!


----------



## BrotherBadger (Apr 5, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Congrats Bro Badger - get you some Dukies.



Thanks. Duke beat us at home early in the year. I think they shot like 70% that game.  I'd love to avenge that loss. Either way, it's been a fun year.

Congrats to Kentucky on one heck of a year. They are consistently one of the best programs in the nation, and I'm sure they will be right back here next year.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 5, 2015)

*7th Round Finals Championship Arrives*

Saturday, 4/4: 


6th Round Final Four Results . . . 

Congrats to Duke & Wisconsin on the wins tonight. 

Welcome to the Final 2 Teams for the National Championship. 







https://www.facebook.com/NCAAMarchMadness

or

https://twitter.com/marchmadness

4 April 2015












NCAA March Madness

"*One game for it all.* #FinalFour"


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 5, 2015)

Woulda been cool to see MSU win also. All big 10 championship. Way to go badgers


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 6, 2015)

Pre-game updates . . . 



https://www.facebook.com/NCAAMarchMadness

or

https://twitter.com/marchmadness



3:55 PM - 5 Apr 2015

"The National Championship is a rematch of a Dec. 3 game won by Duke in Wisconsin." 









7:53 PM - 5 Apr 2015 

"Frank Kaminsky named Naismith Player of the Year!" 








8:39 PM - 6 Apr 2015

"Here are the starting lineups for the #NationalChampionship." 













"Tonight, a National Champion is crowned." 

9 mins


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 6, 2015)

Got another good one going on.





https://twitter.com/marchmadness


10:10 PM - 6 Apr 2015

"This is the first time the #NCAAChampionship has been tied at the half since 1988." 








11:08 PM - 6 Apr 2015 

"Tonight’s attendance is 71,149, the fourth largest crowd in #NCAAChampionship game history."


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 6, 2015)

And coach K wins #5.

Go big Blue


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 7, 2015)

*Duke Blue Devils Win the Finals for the National Championship*



Congrats to Duke Blue Devils on the Finals win for the National Championship! 



http://www.ncaa.com/interactive-bracket/basketball-men/d1





http://i.turner.ncaa.com/dr/ncaa/nc...ernal/printable-bracket/2015/bracket-ncaa.pdf





https://www.facebook.com/NCAAMarchMadness 

or

https://twitter.com/marchmadness

11:22 PM - 6 Apr 2015


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 7, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> And coach K wins #5.
> 
> Go big Blue



Yes, Sir.



https://twitter.com/marchmadness


11:25 PM - 6 Apr 2015

*NCAA CHAMPIONSHIPS *

10, John Wooden, UCLA

5, Mike Krzyzewski, Duke

4, Adolph Rupp, Kentucky

#NCAAChampionship



11:26 PM - 6 Apr 2015

*CHAMPIONSHIP TITLES* 

11, UCLA

8, Kentucky 

5, Duke

5, Indiana

5, North Carolina 



11:36 PM - 6 Apr 2015

*All Tournament Team*

Sam Dekker

Frank Kaminsky

Grayson Allen

Justise Winslow

Tyus Jones (Most Outstanding Player)

#NCAAChampionship



12:58 AM - 7 Apr 2015

"Only 342 days until Selection Sunday."


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 7, 2015)

*Duke's Freshmen*

Freshmen contributions to Duke's Finals National Championship title win . . . 



https://twitter.com/marchmadness 

or

https://twitter.com/marchmadness/status/585472167883759616 

12:00 PM - 7 April 2015

"It were the *freshmen* that lifted Coach K to his fifth national title: http://on.ncaa.com/1c46oRe  " 


OR


http://www.ncaa.com/news/basketball-men/article/2015-04-07/perfect-pictures

Perfect pictures

Krzyzewski, Duke will cherish special championship run

April 7, 2015

"It was the splendor of *four extraordinary freshmen*, who *scored 60 of Duke’s 68 points* and *all 37 after halftime*." 

"We have *eight guys* and *four of them are freshmen*. For them to win 35 games and win the national title is incredible," 


AND


http://scores.espn.go.com/ncb/boxscore?gameId=400788981

(1) Wisconsin 63
(36-4, 16-2 Big Ten)

(1) Duke 68
(35-4, 15-3 ACC)


9:18 PM ET, April 6, 2015

Lucas Oil Stadium, Indianapolis, Indiana

1	2	T

#1	WIS	31	32	63

#1	DUKE 31	37	68


Duke Blue Devils 

STARTERS 

Jahlil Okafor, C, *Freshman*, 10-pts. 

Justise Winslow, F, *Freshman*, 11-pts. 

Tyus Jones, G, *Freshman*, 23-pts. 

BENCH 

Grayson Allen, G, *Freshman*, 16-pts.


----------

